# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Red red Boraras maculatus

## CK Yeo

Very sexy red fish! Ok, they are more orange than red. Too bad we don't see much of these around or with these colourations. Very striking for planted setups! Anyone else keeping these?



ck

----------


## benny

Excellent photography there!

Cheers,

----------


## torque6

> Excellent photography there!
> 
> Cheers,


CK's macro photography skills have always been well known on this forum :Well done: . I'm always been fascinated by this group of <2cm small cyprinids :Jump for joy: . Though i've not seen them in most LFS except maybe Biotope?

----------


## anaconda

> CK's macro photography skills have always been well known on this forum. I'm always been fascinated by this group of <2cm small cyprinids. Though i've not seen them in most LFS except maybe Biotope?




Seaview is selling 100 for 6 bucks for both macculatus and ultro. But they call them spotted and mosquito rasbora

You usually get some merah and brig in the ultro

Rainbow usually have Brig..very red too

----------


## hwchoy

very nicelyl lit!

----------


## Mez

I saw some of these in the LFS, unfortunatly they were all very emaciated and VERY expensive.

----------


## torque6

> Seaview is selling 100 for 6 bucks for both macculatus and ultro. But they call them spotted and mosquito rasbora
> 
> You usually get some merah and brig in the ultro
> 
> Rainbow usually have Brig..very red too


ya, i've heard they sell as well, but havent seen if its macculatus or Briggittae since there is a frequent mixed up between these two.

----------


## CK Yeo

I always thought one in Seaview is _Boraras urophthalmoides_? Are the others contaminants? In that case, there probably won't be that many to choose from. 
I suppose they are great for Nano setup but one problem with these things is that they don't seem to school in the open for me, which makes it looks messy.

I saw Boraras sp. on sale in Ho Chi Minh city as feeders going for a song. Didn't see that closely what exactly they were though.

ck

----------


## anaconda

> I always thought one in Seaview is _Boraras urophthalmoides_? Are the others contaminants? In that case, there probably won't be that many to choose from. 
> I suppose they are great for Nano setup but one problem with these things is that they don't seem to school in the open for me, which makes it looks messy.
> 
> I saw Boraras sp. on sale in Ho Chi Minh city as feeders going for a song. Didn't see that closely what exactly they were though.
> 
> ck


Last week saw 1 tank of Boraras.sp at Ben's

Very healthy, colouration all came out

----------


## benny

> CK's macro photography skills have always been well known on this forum.


Couldn't agree more on that point! Keep the pictures coming CK!!!

Cheers,

----------


## CK Yeo

The first one was collected fresh.

This one from LFS. Just not as red. Maybe locality has something to do with it. Then again, I didn't manage to keep them alive long enough so this was as red as it got for me.




ck

----------


## hwchoy

please take note of the locality with your pix.

----------


## CK Yeo

Oh, you want me to put Biotope Aquarium huh?  :Blah: 




> please take note of the locality with your pix.


ck

----------


## benny

> Oh, you want me to put Biotope Aquarium huh?


That is funny!!  :Laughing:  Actually doubly funny because of the name!

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Oh, you want me to put Biotope Aquarium huh? 
> 
> 
> 
> ck



I mean the ones that were "collected", should always note down the locality. the way I do it without having the locality "appear" on the photo is to have the text in the photoshop file (which I always keep) but set it hidden.

----------


## torque6

> I always thought one in Seaview is _Boraras urophthalmoides_? Are the others contaminants? In that case, there probably won't be that many to choose from. 
> I suppose they are great for Nano setup but one problem with these things is that they don't seem to school in the open for me, which makes it looks messy.
> 
> I saw Boraras sp. on sale in Ho Chi Minh city as feeders going for a song. Didn't see that closely what exactly they were though.
> 
> ck


That is the problem with seaview as mosquito boraras are kept at the breeder tanks, so no way to verify. And yes they don't school except unless its feeding time and they gather at the place where you feed them.

----------


## GaspingGurami

Couple years back, Azmi passed me a few B. maculatus 'bintan' and they were very red. Even over time they kept their redness, and this was when they were housed in a tank of high pH, high KH conditions. 

So I guess, location plays a part in the colour.

----------


## StanChung

Photography is fantastic. The small guys are quite difficult to shoot!
They school best when just put in tank but then the colour is usually very pale.
Their comfort/stress levels affect their colouration just like discus/apisto. 
I trimmed the _E. vivipara_ shade and most my wild caught _B. maculatus_ bleached in colour from red to pale pink purple.
The reddest so far must be _B. brigittae_.

----------


## MartialTheory

> That is the problem with seaview as mosquito boraras are kept at the breeder tanks, so no way to verify. And yes they don't school except unless its feeding time and they gather at the place where you feed them.


So is there any boraras that school? How about Rasbora axelrodi sp blue?

----------


## hwchoy

> How about Rasbora axelrodi sp blue?


the correct name for this fish is _Sundadanio alexrodi_ var. blue

----------


## StanChung

Blue and Green ones IMO are the same. View them from different angle and the colour changes. Really!

----------

